# Billy in Rut



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a pygmy billy in rut and he is bullying the does! I had to block him out of the big barn tonight to give the girls some rest, he just keeps chasing one or both around the playground they have. Is this normal and should I keep them separated? One doe is going out of heat, discharge appeared today and the other is about to go into heat. When I do separate them they "cry" for each other and dont go far from the pen. I put the does out in the meadow with the sheep and they dont travel far away from the pen. Looking for any suggestions or help as this is my first time with the rut and billy. How long does the rut season last and will his behavior change???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

rut season is a long one.....bucks are usually a little different out of rut..... it varies from buck to buck ...the time of year..it is....and the does being in season....

Your doe should tell him ...she is out of season..some bucks try for a while after...asking and chasing the doe....running from him... should tell him... she doesn't want him anymore and he should back off... within a couple of days..and leave her alone..then start on the one ...that is coming in season......normally ...he will get the hint ...but if you feel ...the doe is being stressed days after being out of season....then you should..remove the doe that already was serviced..... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont keep my buck in with my does but onlybring the doe to the buck when she is in heat. But when I have run a buck with the does he usualy chases them more when I am around - I think its like a dominate thing since I am top in the herd and he is feeling challenged by me :shrug: 

If she wont stand for him then she isnt in ehat and keeping them separate is a good idea -- for the buck as well as for the doe/s


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you! She is normally a very nonvocal goat but when I pulled in from work she was up on the playground bleating and he was on the ground just below her. He jumps up and chases her around as she was bleating and I knew she wanted him away from her. My other doe has not started in heat yet, he does not bother with her. "Allis" I noticed had the mucous discharge yesterday afternoon and she was running from him but he kept blubbering and trying to butt her with his horns. He does this to her in the barn as well and hits her pretty hard, I will have to make a temporary place for him while we build him a separate run of his own. The next thing is do I now wether him or get him a wether to keep him company ............


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well do you plan to ever breed again? is he a buck you plan on using again? if so then I would get him a wether buddy and keep him. If you dont plan to breed again or you want ot keep any daughters he has them you might want to look into finding another buck at some point and either wether him or sell him. 

First you will want to make sure your does are bred if that is your goal (which I assume it would be).


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

We got him free as he was a triplet and I have bottle fed him from the time he was three days old. I had kept him separated from the girls but he kept getting in the pen and we just left him be in there. My does are not a year old and they are all pygmys and I don't want them to breed this year. We love him to death but he is being bullyish and right now I am alternating the girls and he in the meadow and run they have. My only fear with him being in the meadow is how the bull sheep are going to respond to him in rut.....keeping a close eye and the sheep have not been over by the goats at all. Is it too late to wether him? He is not a year old himself yet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no it isnt to late -- but I would consult with a vet or with an experienced goat keeper.

the Burdizzo or cutting method would be my choice


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

I will talk with the vet when they come to trim hooves next week. Once he is wethered, will he start to settle some? I will look into getting another billy in the spring and that way oliver can stay with the girls through the winter once he is wethered.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah he will settle down - may still mount them from time to time but he wont run them and you will be able to safely keep him with the girls.


----------

